# Modern style viv (const'n Jrnl)



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

I am starting this 18x18x24 viv with an "euro" modern style in mind. It is for 2 baby veild chameleons, hopefully I will get these from the Richmond reptile show this weekend... Once they are off fruit flies They will be moved to a free range area and The viv will house a group of Pum's or some type of vents. I want to concentrate on very arboreal frogs, the viv will simulate high branches covered with broms, orchids, and other epiphites found at the highest reaches of rainforest trees. Enjoy following along!!










This is a start, I have more branches to add and will secure everything to the tank once I get the right configuration. The floor will be bare with the chameleons and will I will add leaf litter once the time comes for the frogs.


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice!

Thats a good start, cant wait to see what your gonna make of it.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Alright been working on it tonight. I have made a plant holder in the right corner for some larger type of creeping vine that will hide most of that part. Its not my favorite but necessary for the plant and will be hidden. I GS'd in small areas to secure everything but not take away from the clean look. Added a branch on the right and I will find another to add to the left to balance everything out and also give more climbing spaces. 

Came up with this


















then this


















The imo ugly plant holder









Here is a close up of the GS areas to see how conspicuous they are.









This is the main big branch, you cant even see it from the front

















and the right side branch secured on the bottom. this will be covered by leaf litter for the frogs.









Thats it for the night, anyone got some suggestions for frogs? I am thinking thumbs. Would love some fantasticus if I can save enough...


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

Just incase, I mention below...

a CHAMELEON requires a 18x18x36 cage for females and 24x24x48 cage for males, ideally screen or high airflow unless your humidity/temps are serious problems. Chameleons must be housed alone past puberty. Although 2 babies can be housed together for up to 3 months, they must be separated pretty soon....but hopefully you are on top of that with the free range  Males and females alike, must be kept separately


EDIT: Chams also need UVB (5.0 ideally) just incase you are not aware. Check out chameleonforums.com for more info

Seems like you are on it though


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

EvilLost said:


> Just incase, I mention below...
> 
> a CHAMELEON requires a 18x18x36 cage for females and 24x24x48 cage for males, ideally screen or high airflow unless your humidity/temps are serious problems. Chameleons must be housed alone past puberty. Although 2 babies can be housed together for up to 3 months, they must be separated pretty soon....but hopefully you are on top of that with the free range  Males and females alike, must be kept separately
> 
> ...


Haha yep I am on it, this is just for the babies like I said. I am expecting them to be super small when I pick them up so the higher humidity is needed. the top of the tank is screen right now with a small CPU fan. many of the juvies are reared in plastic storage bins till a few months old. once they reach about 4-6 months I will be put them in their own areas. Free ranging is a whole different ball game though, i have found that Chams behave far more naturally and less territorial or aggressive in free range. Either way they have the down stairs to play in so I am pretty confident they will be fine. the last pair I had were anyway.


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree, I free-range all my panthers. The setup is a bit more complicated and I find it takes a little bit of time to learn their "spots" so you don't spend all day looking for them, but they are definitely much friendlier


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

So I figured I would update this viv. I hate finding unfinished build threads. I always want to know the rest of the story. This tank went through a bit of an evolution. I designed it for a chameleon or Green tree python but ended up not getting either. I planted it and added 2 O.Pumilio "Cristobals". I then ended up removing them and after a period of remaining empty I added 3 R.Imitators "Tarapoto". I love the Tarapoto! I originally had no background but found the O. Pumilio were very skittish. (I saw them once a month if I was lucky). During the fallow period I added some black aquarium filter foam and put a few different climbing vines on it. Enjoy, I would love suggestions.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

How this tank was left. 









I added Leca balls and peat substrate for some plants.









Then leaf litter (All pretty standard)


















I added a few plants an an extra branch as I felt the left side needed something. 



























I love the "canopy" effect in this viv. It has turned out to be one of my favorites.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

That looks really nice!!! are any of the vines going to climb up the wood? or is there going to be moss or anything on the wood?


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

I finally had the chance to get some more plants. I love the Orchids. This was roughly a 6-8 months ago now but those orchids are about to bloom again. I will post pics once I catch up with everything. 










I hesitated replanting the Tolumnea (orchid on right) into the viv but ended up doing it anyway and it held its bloom for a month or two after so I was pleased. 









This orchid is a tried and tested Oncidium "twinkle" which has awesome blooms. 









Oddly enough this Watermallon Peperomia did not do well in this viv. 









This fern is a favorite


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

FROGS!! I snapped up some O. Pumilio "Cristobal" from the Richmond reptile show (Now over a year ago) and put them in the tank. Everything was still not too grown in which may have lead to their shyness. I was lucky if I saw them every few weeks and then it would be a foot. 

When I got them they were relatively thin. After just a few weeks I was worried They were eating too much lol. I ended u feeding 3 times a week and realized they were pretty much living of the springs and Isos in the viv. 






















































Ended up having some cool fungus after a few months.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

goof901 said:


> That looks really nice!!! are any of the vines going to climb up the wood? or is there going to be moss or anything on the wood?


Thanks! It becomes a jungle! stay posted and thanks for checking it out.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

I added some sweet broms. one nice large one for the left side. 










and had some smaller ones for the canopy area 


















5 minutes after planting the large brom and this fellow was already playing in it 


























You can really see how chubby they got off of the springs.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

You can see it is growing in very nicely. I added a lot more vining plants and small broms. I purchased an awesome Lime Twist pitcher plant which I have had my eyes on for years. It is in the front corner. I am saving it for my larger viv which is currently in the building process- http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...eyevipers-euro-75-gallon-build-pic-heavy.html



















Lime Twist- AWESOME!


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

This is the tank during its empty stage. I pulled stuff out, added stuff and let it be empty before adding more frogs. Whether that does anything I doubt it but its something I guess. Interestingly looking back at these photos you can see how much color the large brom lost from first planting to now. I am using 2x 75 watt equiv CFL bulbs.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

And finally we are caught up to where it is today. I added the filter foam to the back and planted a few types of vining plants. The Imitators are out all the time which I love. Such great frogs. The orchids are coming into bloom again. I am looking forward to adding more orchids and hopefully breeding this trio I have. 




























The Imitators at release!


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

wow!
I wasnt shure if i liked it at first...
but since I looked at the newer pics this has to be one of the favorite vivs I have seen.
good job!
what plants are you using btw?


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

What happened to the Pums.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

How do you like that filter foam as a background?


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

ICS523 said:


> wow!
> I wasnt shure if i liked it at first...
> but since I looked at the newer pics this has to be one of the favorite vivs I have seen.
> good job!
> what plants are you using btw?


Thanks very much! Yeah I was slightly apprehensive too but as things have grown in it has become a favorite. I am excited for the background to become covered as I think that will really help tie it all together. Also the canopy area has some way to go. Things grow slower up there due to the higher temps. 



mongo77 said:


> What happened to the Pums.


I sold one a while back and recently traded one with another DB member for the 3 Tarapotos. 



frograck said:


> How do you like that filter foam as a background?


I really like it so far. It is soft and the cells are small enough the frogs cannot get caught in it. It also seems to hold a lot of water despite what people say. My humidity has been considerably higher with it in there. It has been in the viv for roughly 3 weeks now so I will update you in another few weeks after some roots have been set.


----------



## Malibu307 (Sep 10, 2012)

The viv is fantastic!! Where did you get the filter foam and what did you use to attach it with your frogs in there?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

eyeviper said:


> I really like it so far. It is soft and the cells are small enough the frogs cannot get caught in it. It also seems to hold a lot of water despite what people say. My humidity has been considerably higher with it in there. It has been in the viv for roughly 3 weeks now so I will update you in another few weeks after some roots have been set.


I am curious to know how the plants are rooting in it and how much it costs... if it's reasonable i may need to get some


----------



## Malibu307 (Sep 10, 2012)

It seems like the perfect stuff if u didn't use great stuff for a background. My frogs are already in and settled so I can't use silicone I believe the smell would kill them.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

It is the sane material that I am selling at www.thefrograck.com as substrate foam. I use it in all my viva and have found that plant roots love it.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

looking nice, is your trio adults or juvi's?


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Malibu307 said:


> The viv is fantastic!! Where did you get the filter foam and what did you use to attach it with your frogs in there?


Thanks! I work at a local aquarium store and I had been eyeing the stuff for months so snapped it up. It is just regular open cell filter foam. This stuff has a very small cell size though. Ill ask and see where the store got it from. I used black silicone to attach it. I did not do it with the frogs in there though (do not do that). I did it about 2 weeks before the frogs turned up. I took all the lids off the tank and had the doors open while it cured for a few days. Not much to update on the plants but the humidity is still considerably higher, I am spraying a lot less due to the amount of water being held in the sponge, I dont want things too wet.



frograck said:


> It is the sane material that I am selling at www.thefrograck.com as substrate foam. I use it in all my viva and have found that plant roots love it.


It looks the same to me. I am considering picking some foam up from you for another project I am working on. I cannot get ahold of any foam that is black and thick enough. The stuff I am using currently is 1/2" thick which is great because it is unobtrusive. Is yours Poret foam by any chance?


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

whitethumb said:


> looking nice, is your trio adults or juvi's?


Thanks sir. They are Juvi's. I was told 3-4 months oow.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

This viv is doing great. The first few clippings I put in the background foam actually rotted away. I am not sure what to think of this as the grew like weeds before on my grow shelf. I replanted and am seeing some more progress in the new clippings though it is slow. It is interesting because the same plants in my tree fern background have gone bonkers in a shorter time period. An interesting observation if you ask me.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

The frogs have plumped up quite a lot since i have had them. I would love to add 2 more.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

here is the viv as it stands today 









The riccia I put on the back wall is starting to spread and come back from a die off. That large leaf vine is kinda stagnant right now, the top of it rotted and fell off but what you see is sticking around. Not much root growth to it. I am hoping it begins thriving. 









Some decent root growth from a dischidia









And the java moss is taking off nicely. I will be adding more as this was just a test section. 









I am stoked, my "twinkle star" orchid is about to bloom. 









I have noticed plants grow slower or at least take longer to adjust to the foam backgrounds. Except the java moss which is taking off everything else is taking its sweet time.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Update regarding the filter foam background. My excitement has waned. The cuttings I put in the background have not done well in general. Only one is going strong and it was placed at the bottom of the wall so I have a feeling it is getting more moisture down there and able to thrive better. The other plants put a few roots out then withered. moss is growing but its very slow. I try spraying the background twice a day. I think the foam is really only suited for drip walls or if you have a misting system and can mist several times a day. Pics below show the results 3ish months after planting the foam. 

Christmas moss is doing well (I mist this piece like crazy). Riccia moss is not. 









it was riccia









This vine is holding on but it hass stopped putting out roots and is not doing much of anything. It's usually a weed in most vivs and grows like crazy...not on the foam though. 









The Dischidia at the bottom of the foam panels is doing ok. Root growth seems ok but its still very slow compared to its usual habit in my other vivariums. 









My orchid has finally bloomed though!


----------

